# Barista Training or Open Day Essex/Suffolk/Cambs Area?



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

As the tile suggest i am trying to find some basic training in the Essex/Suffolk/Camb's area as i live near where all three counties intersect, i dont mind traveling but the closer the better as i am a bit time poor at the moment.

Have had a good trawl on tinternet and the only place i can find near me is http://coffeextc.co.uk/ have emailed them to find out when their next open day is but i don't fancy going on my own as i won't have a clue about half the stuff they may talk about.

im not after supper techie stuff just would like a better understanding of the basics and someone to tell me where i am going wrong on microfoam!!

i don't mind paying a bit but cant afford lots as i have a house to finish









any help gratefully received


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

quick update to my trawl for some training so far. coffeextc seam to want £150 for a days training no matter what it is and thats a little over my current budget, so if there are any one to one trainers or if anyone knows of any good places to go in the North Essex/Suffolk/Cambridge area please let me know, i have my own equipment so dont mind if its a travelling barista style thing, starting to feel like i live in a Barista training Sahara!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a thought...maybe there is a forumer local to you who might have the confidence in their own steaming skills to give you half an hour


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

that would be cool, i have watched so many vids and read quite a bit but get the feeling that i am missing something quite basic, its like having all the bits of the jigsaw but no picture to show you what you should end up with!!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

...or find a cafe that does great milk and ask the barista?

Think of what you could spend the saved cash on


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Birmingham is probably a mission for you but having an Expobar and the ability to steam milk perfectly 99% of the time Id be more than happy to help. If youre ever passing....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Aren't you pretty concerned about that 1%?

That's 3 and a half days a year Gary. Big bubbles!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The 1% is when I cant get hold of Waitrose unhom'd organic milk or Laura shouts ''have you seen the size of this electricity bill'' during steaming


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Birmingham is probably a mission for you but having an Expobar and the ability to steam milk perfectly 99% of the time Id be more than happy to help. If youre ever passing....


Hi Gary thanks for the offer, yes it would be a real mission and as i have so many things taking my time not possible, and Fatboyslim i'd be happy with 3 days a year getting perfect microfoam


----------

